# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يدخل المرء الإسلام بالشهادة الأولى فقط؟؟

## أبو موسى

جاء في شرح زاد المستقنع للعثيمين :


ولقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلاَّ الله وأن محمداً رسول الله»[(250)]، فهذه الأدلة وأشباهها تدل على أنه لا يتم الإسلام إلا بالشهادتين، ولكن هناك نصوصاً أخرى تدل على أن الإنسان يدخل في الإسلام بالشهادة الأولى فقط، وهي لا إله إلاَّ الله، ومن ذلك حديث أسامة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ في قصة المشرك الذي أرهقه أسامة، فلما أرهقه قال: لا إله إلاَّ الله فقتله، فأَخبرَ النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بذلك، فقال: «أقتلته بعد أن قال: لا إله إلاَّ الله؟!» ، قال: نعم، إنما قالها تعوُّذاً، أي: ليعوذ بها من القتل، فقال: «أقتلته بعد أن قال: لا إله إلاَّ الله؟!» ، فما زال يكررها حتى قال أسامة: تمنيت لو لم أكن أسلمت بعد[(251)]؛ لأنه إذا أسلم فإن الإسلام يهدم ما قبله.

وهذا يدل على أنه بقوله: «لا إله إلاَّ الله» دخل في الإسلام، وَعَصَم دمه، ولأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم حضر وفاة عمه أبي طالب، وكان يقول له: «يا عم قل: لا إله إلاَّ الله، كلمةً أحاجّ لك بها عند الله»[(252)]، ولم يذكر الشهادة الثانية، وهي شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله، ومن ثَمَّ اختلف العلماء، هل توبة المرتد والكافر بقول: لا إله إلاَّ الله فقط، ثم يطالب بشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله، فإن شهد وإلا قتل، أو لا يدخل في الإسلام حتى يشهد الشهادتين؟ وينبني على ذلك أننا إذا قلنا بالأول، ثم قال: لا إله إلا الله، فقد دخل في الإسلام، فإذا لم يقل: محمد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قتلناه؛ لأنه مرتد.

وأما على الثاني: الذي يقول: إن الكافر ـ أي: الأصلي ـ لا يدخل في الإسلام إلا بالشهادتين، فإنه إذا قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله، ثم أبى أن يقول: أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فإننا لا نقتله؛ لأنه لم يكن مرتداً حيث إنه لا يدخل في الإسلام إلا إذا شهد الشهادتين، وإذا لم يوجد الشرط وهو شهادة الشهادتين، فإنه لا يوجد المشروط وهو الإسلام، وحينئذٍ يبقى على كفره الأصلي، ثم يعامل بما يقتضيه ذلك الكفر.

وقال بعض العلماء: إذا كان هذا الإنسان مقرّاً بأن محمداً رسول الله، ولكنه مشرك، فإنه يكفي في توبته أن يشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله؛ لأنه يشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، وبنوا ذلك على قصة أبي طالب، وقالوا: إن أبا طالب يشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ويقول:

       قد علموا أن ابننا لا مكذَّبٌ            ***             لدينا ولا يُعنَى بقول الأباطل

فيشهد بأنه رسول لكنه مشرك، فلذلك يكتفى منه بشهادة أن لا إله إلاَّ الله، وهذا يوجد كثيراً فيمن ينتسب للإسلام وهو مشرك، يدعو الأموات، ويستغيث بهم، وما أشبه ذلك، فنقول في مثل هذا: يُكتفى لتوبته أن يقول: لا إله إلاَّ الله؛ لأن الكلمة الثانية كان يقر بها، ولا ينكرها، فإذا أتى بالأولى تم إسلامه، وكذلك أيضاً يقولون: من كان يقول: لا إله إلاَّ الله، ولا يشرك بالله، لا عيسى ولا غيره، لكن لا يشهد أن محمداً رسول الله، فإن أتى بشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله، فقد دخل في الإسلام؛ لأنه في الأول كان يشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله.

وفي الحقيقة أن هذين القولين لا يخرجان عما سبق؛ لأن لازمهما أن هذا الذي أسلم قد أتى بالشهادتين جميعاً.

والظاهر لي من الأدلة أنه إذا شهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله فقد دخل في الإسلام، ثم يؤمر بشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله، فإن شهد، وإلا فهو مرتد، يحكم بردته ويقتل مرتداً، فتكون الأولى هي الأصل، والثانية شرطاً في عصمة دمه، وفي صحة الأولى أيضاً، فإن لم يقل: أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله فإنه يعتبر مرتداً عن الإسلام.

وأما المذهب فإن توبته بأن يقول: أشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، فإن قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله، ثم أُغمي عليه فمات، فهو غير مسلم، فلا يغسل، ولا يكفن، ولا يصلى عليه ولا يدفن مع المسلمين.

وعلى القول الثاني: الذي يقول: إن قوله: «أشهد أن لا إله إلاَّ الله» كافٍ للإسلام يكون مسلماً.

انتهى





ما القول الراجح مع الأدلة بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## أحمد الغزي

ليس في كل الأحوال يكون دخول الاسلام بالنطق بالشهادة الأولى ..

- قال الإمام  ابن قدامه المقدسي:-  _شارحاً لكلام الإمام الخرقي حين قال _: ( ومن شهد عليه بالردة فقال ما كفرت، فإن شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله  لم يكشف عن شيء ) .. 
وكلام الخرقي محمول على من كفر بجحد الوحدانية أو بجحد رسالة محمد  أو جحدهما معاً، فأما من كفر بغير هذا لا يحصل إسلامه إلا بالإقرار بما جحده .. 
*ومن أقر برسالة محمدا  وأنكر كونه مبعوثا للعالمين،* لا يثبت إسلامه حتى يشهد أن محمد رسول الله  إلى الخلق أجمعين، أو يتبرأ مع الشهادتين من كل دين يخالف الإسلام .. وإن زعم أن محمداً رسول بعد غير هذا، لزمه الإقرار بأن هذا المبعوث هو رسول الله، لأنه إذا اقتصر على الشهادتين احتمل أنه أراد ما أعتقده.. وإن أرتد بجحود فرض لم يسلم حتى يقر بما جحده، ويعيد الشهادتين لأنه كذب الله ورسوله  بما اعتقده .. *وكذلك إن جحد نبياً أو آية من كتاب الله تعالى أو كتاباً من كتبه أو ملكاً من ملائكته الذين ثبت أنهم ملائكة الله، أو استباح محرماً،* فلابد في إسلامه من الإقرار بما جحد .. وأما الكافر بجحد الدين من أصله إذا شهد أن محمداً رسول الله   وأقتصر على ذلك، ففيه روايتان :
إحداهما: يحكم بإسلامه، لأنه لا يقر برسالة محمد  إلا وهو مقر بمن أرسله وبتوحيده، لأنه صدق النبي  فيما جاء به وقد جاء بتوحيده . .
الثاني : إنه إن كان مقراً بالتوحيد كاليهود، حكم بإسلامه لأن توحيد الله ثابتاً في حقه وقد ضم إليه الإقرار برسالة محمد ، فكمل إسلامه .. وإن كان غير موحد كالنصارى والمجوس والوثنيين، لم يحكم بإسلامه حتى يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله .. وبهذا جاءت أكثر الأخبار وهو الصحيح، لأن من جحد شيئين لا يزول جحدهما إلا بإقراره بهما جميعا .. وإن قال أشهد أن النبي رسول الله لم نحكم بإسلامه لأنه يحتمل أن يريد غير نبينا .. وإن قال أنا مؤمن أو أنا مسلم، فقال القاضي .. يحكم بإسلامه بهذا .. وإن لم يلفظ بالشهادتين لأنهما اسمان لشيء معلوم معروف وهو الشهادتان، فإذا أخبر عن نفسه بما تضمنت كان مخبرا بهما .. ويحتمل أن هذا في الكافر الأصلي أو من جحد الوحدانية  .. أما من كفر بجحد نبي أو كتاب أو فريضة ونحوها فلا يصير مسلماً بذلك، لأنه ربما اعتقد أن الإسلام ما هو عليه، فإن أهل البدع كلهم يعتقدون أنهم هم المسلمون ومنهم من هو كافر .. ) (المغنى/ ج 8 حكم المرتد) 

- ويقول الفقيه الكسائي الحنفي :( الطرق التي بها يكون الشخص مؤمنا ثلاثة :  نص، ودلالة، وتبعية  .
 أما النص : فهو أن يأتي بالشهادة أو بالشهادتين أو يأتي بهما مع التبرئ مما هو عليه صريحاً،  وبيان هذه الجملة, أن الكفرة أصناف أربعة :
1-صنف منهم ينكرون الصانع (الله) أصلاً، وهم الدهرية المعطلة.
2-وصنف منهم يقرون بالصانع وينكرون توحيده،  وهم الوثنية والمجوس.
3-وصنف منهم يقرون بالصانع وتوحيده وينكرون الرسالة رأساً، وهم قوم من الفلاسفة.
4-وصنف منهم يقرون بالصانع وتوحيده والرسالة في الجملة، لكنهم ينكرون رسالة محمد ، وهم اليهود والنصارى.

 فأن كان من الصنف الأول والثاني فقال : ( لا إله إلا الله ) يحكم بإسلامه، لأن هؤلاء يمتنعون عن الشهادة أصلا.  فإذا أقروا بها كان ذلك دليل إيمانهم .. وكذلك إذا قال :( أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله)  لأنهم يمتنعون من كل واحدة من كلمتي الشهادة، فكان الإتيان بواحدة منهما أيتهم كانت دلالة الإيمان .
 وإن كان من الصنف الثالث فقال :( لا إله إلا الله )لا يحكم بإسلامه، لأن منكر الرسالة لا يمتنع عن هذه المقالة، ولو قال :( أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله )  يحكم بإسلامه، لأنه يمتنع عن هذه الشهادة، فكان الإقرار بها دليل الإيمان .
 وإن كان من الصنف الرابع فأتى بالشهادتين فقال :(لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)، لا يحكم بإسلامه حتى يتبرأ من الدين الذي عليه من اليهودية أو النصرانية...،لأن من هؤلاء من يقر برسالة الرسول - محمد- ، لكنه يقول : إنه بعث إلى العرب خاصة دون غيرهم، فلا يكون إتيانه بالشهادتين بدون التبرئ دليلا على إيمانه، وكذا إذا قال يهودي أو نصراني : أنا مؤمن أو مسلم، أو قال : آمنت أو أسلمت،لا يحكم بإسلامه؛ لأنهم يدعون أنهم مؤمنون ومسلمون، والإيمان والإسلام هو الذي هم عليه.
 ولو قال يهودي أو نصراني: أشهد أن لا إله الله وأتبرأ من اليهودية أو النصرانية، لا يحكم بإسلامه لأنهم لا يمتنعون عن كلمة التوحيد، والتبرؤ من اليهودية والنصرانية لا يكون دليل الدخول في دين الإسلام، لاحتمال أنه تبرأ من ذلك ودخل في دين آخر سوى دين الإسلام، فلا يصلح التبرئ دليل الإيمان مع الاحتمال، ولو أقر مع ذلك فقال : دخلت في دين الإسلام أو في دين محمد ، حكم بالإسلام لزوال الاحتمال بهذه القرينة، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم ) . )بدائع الصنائع ج 9(.

- ويقول الإمام محمد حسن الشيباني صاحب أبى حنيفة - رحمهما الله - : في باب الإسلام ص 153/155 :  ذكر عن الحسن  قال : قال رسول الله  : (( أُمرت أن أقاتل (الناس) حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله، فإذا قالوها فقد عصموا مني دمائهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها، وحسابهم على الله )) .. قال : فكان رسول الله  يقاتل عبدة الأوثان، وهم قوم لا يوحدون الله، فمن قال منهم : لا إله إلا الله كان ذلك دليلاً على إسلامه. ( والحاصل أنه يحكم بإسلامه إذا أقر بخلاف ما كان معلوما من اعتقاده، لأنه لا طريق إلى الوقوف على حقيقة الاعتقاد لنا، فنستدل بما نسمع من إقراره على اعتقاده, فإذا أقر بخلاف ما هو معلوم من اعتقاده  استدللنا على أنه بدّل اعتقاده ).
	وعبدة الأوثان كانوا يقرون بالله تعالى, قال الله تعالى:  ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله ، ولكن كانوا لا يقرون بالوحدانية, قال الله تعالى:  إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستـكبرون  ، وقال فيما أخبر عنهم:  أجعل الآلهة إلهاً واحدا إن هذا لشيء عُجاب .. فمن قال منهم :" لا إله إلا الله " فقد أقر بما هو مخالف لاعتقاده، فلهذا جعل ذلك دليل إيمانهم، فقال :((أُمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا " لا إله إلا الله")). وعلى هذا المانوية  وكل من يدعي إلهين ؛ إذا قال واحد منهم : "لا إله إلا الله"، فذلك دليل إسلامه .

فأما اليهود والنصارى فهم  يقولون : "لا إله إلا الله"، فلا تكون هذه الكلمة دليل إسلامهم .. وهم في عهد رسول الله  كانوا لا يقرون برسالته، فكان دليل الإسلام في حقهم الإقرار بأن محمدا  رسول الله  , على ما روى عنه أنه دخل على جاره اليهودي يعوده، فقال :(( "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وإني رسول الله"، فنظر الرجل إلى أبيه فقال له : أجب أبا القاسم، فشهد بذلك  ومات، فقال  : " الحمد لله الذي أعتق بي نسمة من النار" ثم قال لأصحابه  لووا أخاكم )) ..
    فأما اليهود ببلاد العراق فإنهم يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ولكنهم يزعمون أنه رسول إلى العرب لا إلى بنى إسرائيل، ويتمسكون بظاهر قوله تعالى :  هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم ، فمن يقر منهم بأن محمداً رسول الله  لا يكون مسلماً حتى يتبرأ من دينه مع ذلك، أو يقر  بأنه دخل في الإسلام، حتى إذا قال اليهودي أو النصراني : أنا مسلم أو أسلمت، لا يحكم بإسلامه، لأنهم يدّعون ذلك !! فإن المسلم هو: المستسلم  للحق المنقاد إليه، وهم يزعمون أن الحق ما هم عليه، فلا يكون مطلق هذا  اللفظ في حقهم دليل الإسلام  حتى يتبرأ من دينه مع ذلك .
   ولو قال المجوسي: أسلمت أو أنا مسلم، يحكم بإسلامه، لأنهم لا يدّعون هذا الوصف لأنفسهم، ويعدونه شتيمة يشتم الواحد منهم بها ولده، فيكون ذلك دليل الإسلام في حقه . ( كتاب السير الكبير- للشيبإني- بشرح الإمام محمد السرخسي / ج 1)

	( فأنظر يرحمك الله كيف أن مدار قبول الشهادتين هو التبرئ من الشرك والكفر، فإن لم يحصل هذا التبرئ لم يقبل اللفظ، وأن قرائن الأحوال وما أشتهر من اعتقاد عن القوم تعتبر شرطاً أساسيا في الحكم بالإسلام . فتأمل وانتبه لهذه المسألة النافعة جيداً هدانا الله وإياك إلى سبيل الحق والرشاد ). 

ونقل الإمام الشوكاني  قول الإمام البغوي - رحمهما الله -عند الكلام على حديث :(( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا"لا إله إلا الله")) ( قال البغوي: الكافر إذا كان وثنيا أو ثنويا لا يقر بالوحدانية، فإذا قال : "لا إله إلا الله" حكم بإسلامه، ثم يجبر على قبول  جميع الأحكام، ويتبرأ من كل دين خالف الإسلام، وأما من كان مقراً بالوحدانية منكراً للنبوة فأنه لا يحكم بإسلامه حتى يقول :" محمد رسول الله " ، فإن كان يعتقد أن الرسالة المحمدية إلى العرب خاصة، فلابد أن يقول : إلى جميع الخلق، فإن كان كفره بجحود واجب أو استباحة محرم، فيحتاج إلى أن يرجع عن اعتقاده ) .( نيل الأوطارج9 ).

وينقل الإمام النووي قول الإمام الخطابي رحمهم الله، في شرحه للحديث :(( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله، فمن قال : لا إله إلا الله فـقـد عصم منى ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه وحسابه على الله )) .. ( معلوم أن المراد بهذا أهل الأوثان دون أهل الكتاب، لأنهم يقولون : " لا إله إلا الله " ثم يقاتَلون ولا يُرفع عنهم السيف ...)

وقول القاضي عياض : ( اختصاص عصمة المال والنفس بمن قال: " لا إله إلا الله " تعبير عن الإجابة إلى الإيمان، وأن المراد بهذا مشركوا العرب  وأهل الأوثان  ومن لا يوحّد، وهم كانوا أول من دعي إلى الإسلام وقوتل عليه .. فأما غيرهم ممن يقر بالتوحيد  فلا يكتفي في عصمته بقوله : "لا إله إلا الله "، إذا كان يقولها في كفره وهي من اعتقاده  .. فلذلك جاء في الحديث الآخر : " وإني رسول الله ويقيم الصلاة ويؤتى الزكاة" ) .

ويقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ : (وقد أجمع العلماء على أن من قال "لا إله إلا الله" ولم يعتقد معناها ولم يعمل بمقتضاها أنه يقاتل حتى يعمل بما دلت عليه من النفي والإثبات). ( فتح المجيد - باب تفسير التوحيد)

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showt...99#post2328299

----------

